# Bare shelves at the grocery store!



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 17, 2022)

When COVID first hit, I was awestruck to see so many bare shelves!!!!  Well, recently, I could go to Wal Mart and expect to get the brand of my goods.  But, today, I went to get a brand of healthy breakfast bars and there weren't many there!  Bottom 3 shelves in that section were half bare!  In my childhood, never were the shelves bare for any reason!


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 17, 2022)

It must be certain locations because over the past 7 days, I have been in Kroger, Walmart Supercenter, Aldi, WinCo and Costco Warehouse and both the produce area and the aisles I had to get items from were full. I haven't seen any shortages and haven't had to buy substitutes.

When I was in Trader's Joe 4 weeks ago, I walked all the aisles and didn't see any empty shelves.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 17, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> It must be certain locations because over the past 7 days, I have been in Kroger, Walmart Supercenter, Aldi, WinCo and Costco Warehouse and both the produce area and the aisles I had to get items from were full. I haven't seen any shortages and haven't had to buy substitutes.
> 
> When I was in Trader's Joe 4 weeks ago, I walked all the aisles and didn't see any empty shelves.


Well, that is how it has been lately.  Until today-the lower shelves were three fourths empty.  And, I believe I went on an off day when the shipment hadn't come in something.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 17, 2022)

They're not empty here (MS) but spots are pretty sparse.  It's hit or miss on whether some products or brands are in stock any given day ...lots of gaps in availability of pre 2020 common items.  Gluten free items have been hit hardest.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jan 17, 2022)

We have a lot of empty spots on shelves in our local grocery.  Every time we go, it seems to be different things.  Last time DH went, there was almost no cat food, no cream cheese, toilet paper, a lot of cereal and some bread products.  Every time we go, it is a different mix.  A little scary - I feel badly for those out sick.  We're doing alright though.  Pinterest has TONS of new recipes to try.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2022)

Usually not too bad in my area. But yesterday at Aldi, they were low or out of a lot of things due to the rush before we got Storm Izzy.

Cream cheese was back though, I didn't want any; have no fresh bagels.


----------



## old medic (Jan 17, 2022)

Last week we hit our 2 stores and was amazed at how empty shelfs were... before the storm treat.
Afraid this will be more of the norm


----------



## Don M. (Jan 17, 2022)

This time of year, weather related shortages can be fairly common as people buy extras ahead of a storm....such as this "Izzy", which is pummeling parts of the Eastern US.  Couple the weather, with things like truck driver shortages, and sporadic empty shelves will be quite normal for awhile.  
Plan ahead, and if you use something fairly frequently, keep some extras on hand.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Usually not too bad in my area. But yesterday at Aldi, they were low or out of a lot of things due to the rush before we got Storm Izzy.
> 
> Cream cheese was back though, I didn't want any; have no fresh bagels.


If you're not in NY/NJ (preferable New York City), the bagels aren't the real thing anyway.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2022)

Sunny said:


> If you're not in NY/NJ (preferable New York City), the bagels aren't the real thing anyway.


I'm in CT, we get lucky here and there.


----------



## win231 (Jan 18, 2022)

I couldn't find a few things for a few weeks, but it hasn't been a problem now.
At least See's still has plenty of lollipops.


----------



## Remy (Jan 18, 2022)

I think as long as people don't hoard 30 packages of spaghetti again like at the beginning of this thing, we'll be fine. Not noticing any real shortages in my area that are worrisome.


----------



## win231 (Jan 18, 2022)

Remy said:


> I think as long as people don't hoard 30 packages of spaghetti again like at the beginning of this thing, we'll be fine. Not noticing any real shortages in my area that are worrisome.


Noodle hoarding?  That's the first I've heard of that.  Until now, it's been toilet paper.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 18, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> It must be certain locations because over the past 7 days, I have been in Kroger, Walmart Supercenter, Aldi, WinCo and Costco Warehouse and both the produce area and the aisles I had to get items from were full. I haven't seen any shortages and haven't had to buy substitutes.
> 
> When I was in Trader's Joe 4 weeks ago, I walked all the aisles and didn't see any empty shelves.


That's encouraging.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 18, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Gluten free items have been hit hardest.


Ugh, I know!  I haven't been able to find Rye or Cinnamon Raisen GF bread in several weeks, not even at the Co-op.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2022)

Maybe tomorrow or Thurs. there will be more on the shelves.  I never know the day or days they restock.  I think someone once told me 
Wednesdays but I'm not for sure on that.  I went grocery shopping today and there was plenty of produce and other stuff but I only went to a few sections of the store.  I have been there, too, when the shelves really looked picked over and almost empty.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2022)

It varies from store to store, even on the same day.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 18, 2022)

Remy said:


> I think as long as people don't hoard 30 packages of spaghetti again like at the beginning of this thing, we'll be fine. Not noticing any real shortages in my area that are worrisome.


Right!  I thought that showed over selfishness on the part of those who did that!  Sure, get extra but not to that extreme.  Yes, we will be alright now.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 18, 2022)

*For some reason, my store is almost out of most brands of yogurt. What is up with that?? Supply chain? Other dairy pretty well stocked*


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jan 18, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *For some reason, my store is almost out of most brands of yogurt. What is up with that?? Supply chain? Other dairy pretty well stocked*


And for awhile there cream cheese wasn't there either.  I love my yogurt and I had to chose other stuff there for awhile.


----------



## win231 (Jan 18, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Right!  I thought that showed over selfishness on the part of those who did that!  Sure, get extra but not to that extreme.  Yes, we will be alright now.


Right!  Not only are they selfish, they're eating too much marinara & too many processed carbs!!


----------



## Medusa (Jan 18, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> And for awhile there cream cheese wasn't there either.  I love my yogurt and I had to chose other stuff there for awhile.


Luckily for me I eat almond yogurt and it seems nobody else wants it.  LOL


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 18, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> And for awhile there cream cheese wasn't there either.  I love my yogurt and I had to chose other stuff there for awhile.


Yes, I do not eat it, but it is hard to miss the empty spots.


----------



## RobinWren (Jan 18, 2022)

Yesterday at the grocery store many of the shelves were empty. This will not improve any time soon,  the rules have changed for truckers, many who are not vaccinated so that takes them off the roads and stores do not get their goods. Just another casualty of covid.


----------



## Robert59 (Jan 18, 2022)

We goy empty shelfs here in Middle Tennessee because we got snow of 5 inches that lasted only 3 days. All the main roads now are clear.


----------



## win231 (Jan 18, 2022)

I'm having a hard time finding Mountain Dew.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 18, 2022)

Lots of empty shelves and refrigerated areas here in Dallas.  And the large grocery store that I visited today only had 2 cashiers.  Long lines for self-checkout as well.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 18, 2022)

win231 said:


> I'm having a hard time finding Mountain Dew.


I knew there was something that kept you energized while you played the piano.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 18, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> It must be certain locations because over the past 7 days, I have been in Kroger, Walmart Supercenter, Aldi, WinCo and Costco Warehouse and both the produce area and the aisles I had to get items from were full. I haven't seen any shortages and haven't had to buy substitutes.
> 
> When I was in Trader's Joe 4 weeks ago, I walked all the aisles and didn't see any empty shelves.


I saw a news story that indicated that the smaller grocery stores are somehow better able to keep their shelves stocked.  Perhaps it is the vendors they use.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 19, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> Yesterday at the grocery store many of the shelves were empty. This will not improve any time soon,  the rules have changed for truckers, many who are not vaccinated so that takes them off the roads and stores do not get their goods. Just another casualty of covid.


Yes and it's only going to get worse. 

Crossing delayed Monday at Manitoba-U.S. border as truckers protest vaccine mandate​
https://globalnews.ca/news/8516199/...rder-as-truckers-protest-vaccine-mandate/amp/


----------



## Remy (Jan 19, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> Yesterday at the grocery store many of the shelves were empty. This will not improve any time soon,  the rules have changed for truckers, many who are not vaccinated so that takes them off the roads and stores do not get their goods. Just another casualty of covid.


I actually heard this on the news. That there is not a lack of supply but issues with getting the products out to the stores.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 19, 2022)

What do you want?  Almost everything these days is made in China and must cross the ocean.  Then everything must be trucked or put on trains.   Just this week, all the truck drivers must get the jab.  Apparently, 20% have not got the jab.  There is a shortage of truckers in my country.  Expect shortages to continue.  Thank you "my government" for taking such good care of us!


----------



## Remy (Jan 19, 2022)

Winco Foods had plenty of food today. I did notice some empty spots in the pasta and cookie area and very low on Ramen (they have a lot of space for ramen). I don't buy Ramen.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 19, 2022)

None here.


----------



## chic (Jan 20, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> Yes and it's only going to get worse.
> 
> Crossing delayed Monday at Manitoba-U.S. border as truckers protest vaccine mandate​
> https://globalnews.ca/news/8516199/...rder-as-truckers-protest-vaccine-mandate/amp/


I saw a Canadian this trucker talking about this yesterday. Stock up now folks. It's winter and Canadian truck drivers are quitting rather than get jabbed. It's better to know and plan ahead.


----------



## caroln (Jan 20, 2022)

Remy said:


> I think as long as people don't hoard 30 packages of spaghetti again like at the beginning of this thing, we'll be fine. Not noticing any real shortages in my area that are worrisome.


The last time I was able to find Philly cream cheese, there were only 6 packages left.  I was so tempted just to scarf them all up but decided that would be greedy and just took two.  I don't want to deprive someone else of their bagel and cream cheese!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 20, 2022)

Now I mostly shop at our local supermarket. It's smaller than it's sister store Shoprite. I never see bare shelves at our local supermarket but they were low on some frozen vegetables a couple of times and ice cream once. They put signs up about possible shortages of these items. When I went to Shoprite about 6 weeks ago, some of their frozen cases were out of a lot of things. They also only had one box of the tea I buy, Bromley decaf green tea. I didn't go through the entire store to see if any other shelves were empty.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 20, 2022)

It is hit and miss here ... some friends said they are all out of this or that and i go next day they had items...

This may be a bigger issue with trucking and  store workers...
my daughter who works for a large grocery chain has told me many times at her store the stocking crew often do not put in much effort and leave freight in the back. 
Retail often have a problem finding people who want to work or hustle. It is hard work throwing freight i did it for years.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2022)

I took these pictures in Tesco this morning ( the UK's largest supermarket chain)... it's only a local supermarket so not huge, but pretty much all the shelves were stocked.. given that it's Friday a traditionally busy day ( altho' almost empty of people this morning) ... . Only thing was , there wasn't the variety that there usually is.. so instead of 5 or 6 choices of something there was only one or 2..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2022)

..on the way home I stopped at Aldi to pick up Milk ... also a local supermarket , same town , again plenty produce, but little variety.. One type of grapes etc... when we're used to many choices ..

Different story here in Aldi, Old Mother Hubbard frozen food cupboard


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 21, 2022)

Remy said:


> I think as long as people don't hoard 30 packages of spaghetti again like at the beginning of this thing, we'll be fine. Not noticing any real shortages in my area that are worrisome.


i was in the pasta aisle at the grocery store last week and overheard a man, clearly either an employee or a supplier, talking on the phone. He was saying they couldn’t get any pasta from Italy now. And how backed up the port of Houston was. I admit, I shamelessly eavesdropped.
Then yesterday in Walmart, I saw that the poultry shelves were empty. No chicken at all.  I’ve never seen that ever.  

Supply chain issues? Surely not! Yeah, that’s sarcasm.


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm still not going into stores so I'm missing out on the excitement of empty shelves, nice to see pictures!
With grocery pickup the stores usually find something to offer as a substitute.  I've gotten a few free items by surprise when I click on 'don't accept' but the substitutes are still in the bags.  Got a $9 bag of frozen strawberries for free that way (I wanted sliced, but they only had whole).


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 21, 2022)

My sister has a cat who will only eat a certain kind of food.  It has been missing from grocery shelves off and on for weeks, as has cat food in general.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 21, 2022)

win231 said:


> I'm having a hard time finding Mountain Dew.


I feel for you. I can't remember the last time I bought or drank a soda.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 21, 2022)

I live in Northeast Texas....my last 2 pickup grocery orders were completely filled. In the past there were a few items they substituted, usually a bigger or better brand with no additional charge.


----------



## Chet (Jan 21, 2022)

I really haven't seen it where I shop.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 22, 2022)

the only item i did not get on my Walmart order was breakfast sausage,out of stock.got a package of already cooked instead.not as tasty but faster,just heat up.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 22, 2022)

This is interesting. I haven't noticed any problems in my local stores (England), but the Spar shop supports local businesses so the bread, vegetables and dairy products don't have far to come.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2022)

The crazy thing is that there's no consistency. Going food shopping is a new kind of adventure. Will there be food on the shelves this week? Will there only be shortages of certain brands, or types of food?  Who knows?

Last week, my local supermarket, the Giant (huge food chain in these parts) was out of practically everything. Mostly I didn't care, but I was out of milk, and they had absolutely nothing in their dairy aisle.  But another Giant, a few miles away, had plenty of dairy products, including milk.  And I was told that Safeway had full shelves.

So, what gives with that?


----------



## caroln (Jan 22, 2022)

Sunny said:


> The crazy thing is that there's no consistency. Going food shopping is a new kind of adventure. Will there be food on the shelves this week? Will there only be shortages of certain brands, or types of food?  Who knows?
> 
> Last week, my local supermarket, the Giant (huge food chain in these parts) was out of practically everything. Mostly I didn't care, but I was out of milk, and they had absolutely nothing in their dairy aisle.  But another Giant, a few miles away, had plenty of dairy products, including milk.  And I was told that Safeway had full shelves.
> 
> So, what gives with that?


I'm beginning to think that how good the manager of the store is has a lot to do with it like calculating customer need and ordering well ahead of time on items that are consistently in demand, etc.  We have two Kroger's in my town and one constantly has empty shelves and the other is always well stocked.  I believe it just comes down to management, dealing with and anticipating the current supply chain problems.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 25, 2022)

Bare shelves at the grocery store!​
Gee, I wonder why.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 26, 2022)

caroln said:


> I'm beginning to think that how good the manager of the store is has a lot to do with it like calculating customer need and ordering well ahead of time on items that are consistently in demand, etc.  We have two Kroger's in my town and one constantly has empty shelves and the other is always well stocked.  I believe it just comes down to management, dealing with and anticipating the current supply chain problems.


I agree.

I'm also beginning to believe that the large chains are allocating the existing supply to upmarket stores in more affluent areas.

I've noticed the selection is pretty thin in my local inner-city Tops market compared to their more modern suburban locations.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 26, 2022)

My husband went to buy groceries earlier and came back complaining of how many shelves were empty.


----------



## Remy (Jan 26, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Bare shelves at the grocery store!​
> Gee, I wonder why.....


I'm a fan of Freaking Frugal and follow them on Instagram also.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 26, 2022)

caroln said:


> I'm beginning to think that how good the manager of the store is has a lot to do with it like calculating customer need and ordering well ahead of time on items that are consistently in demand, etc.  We have two Kroger's in my town and one constantly has empty shelves and the other is always well stocked.  I believe it just comes down to management, dealing with and anticipating the current supply chain problems.


I agree with you, I was thinking this exact thing the other day


----------



## Remy (Jan 26, 2022)

I asked at Trader Joe's today about the meatless meatballs they were out of. They said they are only getting about 2/3 of their frozen orders and the meatless balls should be back by the first of the Feb. There were no empty places in the frozen section that I noted and they had oat milk so I hoarded 3

We need to get those 18 year olds behind the wheels of those trucks. Fast!


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 26, 2022)

So far, with just an occasional exception, our shelves have been well stocked.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 26, 2022)

Remy said:


> I'm a fan of Freaking Frugal and follow them on Instagram also.


The guy is... a....* riot!*


----------



## Shero (Jan 26, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Bare shelves at the grocery store!​
> Gee, I wonder why.....


Talking about dumpsters. I used to have a dentist, a lovely man and very wealthy now. He was so poor as a student, he told me he fed himself from dumpsters for three years.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 26, 2022)

In a local store yesterday, did not see anything empty except the frozen pizzas area, they were on sale.
I did ask about shortages or panic buying. Very few shortages and most of those were shortages at the warehouse.
Some prices were up , normal...


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 21, 2022)

*As well as the empty shelves, I noticed something else.  All the stores which used to be open 24 hours are still at the restricted hours...Local grocery stores went to 6AM-11PM and have not yet resumed the 24 hours.
I wonder if they will ever go back.  I know, initially it was so workers could clean and sanitize the stores overnight, as well as the usual restocking of shelves.*


----------



## Jules (Feb 21, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> stores which used to be open 24 hours are still at the restricted hours..


That happened here too.  Banks also.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 21, 2022)

caroln said:


> I'm beginning to think that how good the manager of the store is has a lot to do with it like calculating customer need and ordering well ahead of time on items that are consistently in demand, etc.  We have two Kroger's in my town and one constantly has empty shelves and the other is always well stocked.  I believe it just comes down to management, dealing with and anticipating the current supply chain problems.


Most large chains including Kroger have automated order systems when items go through the register it signals to order when the inventory falls below a certain level. 
Items that  can interrupt this is shoplifting or items are in back stock and that is not being worked to shelves.
It is a manager issue but most hands are tied in making many adjustments per store...
i will agree with other poster that some chains do make sure that certain stores are stocked before others  

Think many store saw that the 24 hour open feature was not really worth it.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 21, 2022)

Jeni said:


> Think many store saw that the 24 hour open feature was not really worth it.



I agree. But I remember back when I used to work 2nd shift (2-11) And often enjoyed the convenience of being able to run into a store after work to pick up a few things.  But others have mentioned that the stores are looking at the bottom line and seeing that it may not be worth going back to the 24 hour service


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 21, 2022)

​


----------



## win231 (Mar 1, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> And for awhile there cream cheese wasn't there either.  I love my yogurt and I had to chose other stuff there for awhile.


No cream cheese?  _How am I supposed to have my Lox?_


----------



## terry123 (Mar 2, 2022)

Got a delivery from Walmart and noticed that the 2 bags of English Muffins I ordered had 2 different prices charged.  I called and got a credit to my credit card. They also emailed me a promo code worth $10.00 on my next order if I use it by May 30th.  No problem as I have already started a list for another order in 2 weeks.  The delivery person also came 30 minutes earlier than expected which was nice!


----------



## chic (Mar 2, 2022)

Luckily I've been finding all I need at the grocery store consistently with no real shortages anymore. I couldn't find bouillon cubes on my last trip so got a more expensive brand somewhere else. I think there is plenty of supply. Cost is another matter.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 2, 2022)

Last week I was at our local Superstore and there wasn't even one banana.  The entire banana shelf was empty.  I couldn't help but smile and sing to myself that old song, "Yes, We have no bananas today."  LOL


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Mar 2, 2022)

win231 said:


> No cream cheese?  _How am I supposed to have my Lox?_


Right!  And I couldn't find any hairspray, well I found one brand only!!! Just one brand of hairspray in Wal Mart and you know how many brands there are.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 2, 2022)

Grocery stores and Costco have stock, though as @hollydolly remarked above, there might not be the usual number of choices.  
Prices are definitely going up, up, up.


----------



## Jules (Mar 2, 2022)

Often stock exists, just not at your store.  It means a trip to a different one.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 3, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Right!  And I couldn't find any hairspray, well I found one brand only!!! Just one brand of hairspray in Wal Mart and you know how many brands there are.


Might still be on their "non-essentials" list.


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)

The toilet paper stashers are at it again this way.


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 3, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> So far, with just an occasional exception, our shelves have been well stocked.


Same here. Our local Walmart Superstore is well stocked but people are panic-buying so some items sell out quick.
The store where we shop was only low on some frozen items today. (I prefer this store because it's small but it's a major chain.)


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 3, 2022)

No shortages in this area, some shelves are not full, mostly sale items I am told. More deliveries up this way many off hours which
is greatly appreciated


----------



## chic (Mar 7, 2022)

I saw some today. There were several items on my grocery list that weren't available.


----------



## oldman (Mar 8, 2022)

Food shortages are going to get a lot worse. I read in the WSJ that the Chinese are buying as much grain as they can get their hands on.    I was just thinking back before COVID hit how great everything here in the U.S. was.

And now, here we are.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Mar 8, 2022)

For first world people it really doesn't impact like what's happening to the poorest of 3rd world countries. People who depend on a loaf of bread just to survive.

*"The head of the World Food Programme, David Beasley, has warned the conflict in Ukraine could send global food prices soaring, with a catastrophic impact on the world's poorest.*

Ukraine and Russia are both major exporters of basic foodstuffs, and the war has already hit crop production, driving up prices.Mr Beasley said it was putting more people at risk of starvation worldwide.

"Just when you think hell on earth can't get any worse, it does," he said.

Russia and Ukraine, once dubbed "the breadbasket of Europe", export about a quarter of the world's wheat and half of its sunflower products, like seeds and oil. Ukraine also sells a lot of corn globally.

Analysts have warned that war could impact the production of grains and even double global wheat prices.

Mr Beasley told BBC World Service's Business Daily programme that the number of people facing potential starvation worldwide had already risen from 80 million to 276 million in four years prior to Russia's invasion, due to what he calls a "perfect storm" of conflict, climate change and coronavirus."

https://www.bbc.com/news/business-60653856

"The country of Lebanon, 50%, give or take, of their grains, come from Ukraine. Yemen, Syria, Tunisia - and I could go on and on - depend on the country of Ukraine as a breadbasket," he said.

*"So you're going from being a breadbasket to now, literally, having to hand out bread to them. It's just an incredible reverse of reality."*

"Fertiliser prices had already been rising due to soaring wholesale gas prices. Russia also produces enormous amounts of nutrients, like potash and phosphate - key ingredients in fertilisers, which enable plants and crops to grow."

https://www.yahoo.com/video/war-ukraine-crisis-unleashing-hell-001148939.html


----------



## HoneyNut (Mar 8, 2022)

Perhaps the timing is adequate (at least locally it is not quite time to plant) for more acres to be planted in the US to provide increased grain production to sell to countries impacted by the conflict.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 8, 2022)

From what I've been reading since seeing @oldman's post above, a lot of experts agree with the article quoted by @Nosy Bee-54.  This is probably going to be a difficult time of food insecurity for poorer countries that also import most of their food.  

Let' hope that countries with food to spare will be generous with those in need. And also with their own citizens who cannot afford higher prices.


----------



## Remy (Mar 8, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *As well as the empty shelves, I noticed something else.  All the stores which used to be open 24 hours are still at the restricted hours...Local grocery stores went to 6AM-11PM and have not yet resumed the 24 hours.
> I wonder if they will ever go back.  I know, initially it was so workers could clean and sanitize the stores overnight, as well as the usual restocking of shelves.*


Yes. Winco Foods went back to 24 hours but Safeway which was open 24 hours, I believe closes at 2am and opens at 6.


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2022)

Things are better here and I have been able to find everything on my grocery list in the past week. I hope this continues.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 14, 2022)

Well today I popped into Aldi just to get some single boxes of tissues..they had none.. nor did they have any Dark chocolate triple swiss roll  cake which is my favourite ..so I went to Aldi in another town , and they didn't have either of those items also.. so  I went to a more upmarket supermarket where I do most of my shopping.. and  they don't sell the aldi cake obvs.. but they didn't have any  cube boxes of tissues tho'... either..
..so I wonder if there's a paper or cardboard issue.. the cake also comes in a cardboard box...

Me masked up in the supermarket today..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wearing my new sunglasses which I'd just collected an hour before..

I noticed about 50 % of people are not masked now...but I'm still a little bit nervous about going without a mask in an enclosed space ...


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I noticed about 50 % of people are not masked now...but I'm still a little bit nervous about going without a mask in an enclosed space ...


Same for me, Holls.  TBH, it doesn't bother me in the slightest to wear a mask for an hour or so while shopping. 

With Omicron on the wane, I'm far more relaxed with vaxxed and boostered friends and family. Am even making a couple of lunch dates! One with a friend and another with my son and DIL. Many LA area restaurants have always had patio eating options.  Since Covid, virtually all the rest have added them.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2022)

Duplicate post


----------



## Jules (Mar 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> so I wonder if there's a paper or cardboard issue..


This is something I’ve been wondering about.  Since they’ve downsized boxes of food and put less in them to save themselves money rather than just charge us more, they must be using more cardboard.  Smoke and mirrors.  



hollydolly said:


> I noticed about 50 % of people are not masked now...but I'm still a little bit nervous about going without a mask in an enclosed space ...


This is about what it is here.  While in sparsely occupied stores, I take my mask off and then put it back on around others or if in line.


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Well today I popped into Aldi just to get some single boxes of tissues..they had none.. nor did they have any Dark chocolate triple swiss roll  cake which is my favourite ..so I went to Aldi in another town , and they didn't have either of those items also.. so  I went to a more upmarket supermarket where I do most of my shopping.. and  they don't sell the aldi cake obvs.. but they didn't have any  cube boxes of tissues tho'... either..
> ..so I wonder if there's a paper or cardboard issue.. the cake also comes in a cardboard box...
> 
> Me masked up in the supermarket today..
> ...


You look great. Sorry about the cake and tissues.


----------



## WheatenLover (Mar 15, 2022)

I couldn't get a box of Nerds candy. Yeah, stuff is missing from the shelves. I bet my daughter will find the frozen spinach I need, though.

My daughter wears a mask and hardly anyone else does. I bought some N95 masks for us.


----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2022)

The last time I was at the grocery store, all the aisles were almost blocked by employees with dollies filled with groceries and items of every kind. The bare spaces were all filling in and I was able to find every single thing which I am grateful for.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 15, 2022)

Haven't been able to get my favorite gluten free crackers in stores or online for a year now.  I emailed the company a couple of times and they auto respond with a zip code product finder link which is zero help.


----------



## chic (Mar 24, 2022)

The stores are well stocked again and I see lots of delivery trucks when I'm there so I will take this as a good sign.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 24, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Haven't been able to get my favorite gluten free crackers in stores or online for a year now.  I emailed the company a couple of times and they auto respond with a zip code product finder link which is zero help.


what a shame , our Gluten free shelves are full as usual. 

Yesterday however at the major supermarket  there was nothing in the veggie  freezers.. nothing except potato products...chips, hash browns, potato wedges etc.. not a green veg in sight, not even peppers or onions..


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2022)

My Mountain Dew is back!
But ammo is still in short supply.....


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> Haven't been able to get my favorite gluten free crackers in stores or online for a year now.  I emailed the company a couple of times and they auto respond with a zip code product finder link which is zero help.


These are back (I don't know if you have a Trader Joe's in your area)  Amazon also sells them.  They're good.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 24, 2022)

Am not seeing grocery shortages across the board. If I can't get what I need in one store it's rarely difficult to find it another.  Prices are definitely climbing though.


----------

